# Ingestion Challenge Codes 95076 and 95079



## beachbum (Jan 29, 2014)

CPT guidelins state to report 95076 for the first 120 minutes and 95079 for each additional 60 minutes of testing time.  It also states that if a patient has a reaction requiring therapy the challenge is over and use appropriate E/M code.  My question is if the challenge is gone past 2 hours and then the patient has a reaction (whcih does happen frequently) what cpt code would you use since you can not report the challenge codes?  Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

